# old problems again?



## Jana337

Was it just me who could not open the forum pages a while ago? I re-tried after 5 minutes and everything works.

Jana

EDIT: It cannot have been just me - there is a big break in between this and the previous post.










old problems again? 
Jana337 
Heute 05:06 PM​





 *I'd soon as not burn it at the stake* 
LV4-26 
Heute 04:53 PM​


----------



## panjandrum

You were not alone.


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, I'm going to have to take drastic action again : (


----------



## cuchuflete

Oh no!  He's going to take away our dark chocolate.  I'd rather suffer the infrequent db crashes than that!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Sorry to add to the numbers, but the same happened to me, too, this morning.


----------



## Whodunit

It happens to me relatively frequently. Every two days I have such problems, but 2 minutes laters, everything's fine.


----------



## araceli

Me too.....


----------



## panjandrum

OH NO - no search again, no "new posts".
I didn't miss these the last time because I hadn't _found_ the new posts facility 
But everyone anguished over its loss - so I tried it - and now we are inseparable - except that now we have been separated.
 Go Mike Go - we can do nothing except cheer you on


----------



## Wordsmyth

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Oh no!  He's going to take away our dark chocolate.  I'd rather suffer the infrequent db crashes than that!


Gotta go with Cuchu on that one. I was writing a post that refused to preview, but it blocked for only about 1 minute, then worked (nothing lost). My vote goes for a 1 minute glitch rather than no search 24/24.

Anyway, good luck Mike

W


----------

